# Vehicle inspection - I have to pay $20??!!!



## Joanne

Just got an email saying that I have to take my car in for inspection. They are offering free inspections in SF (1.5 hrs from me without traffic) or you can take it to a participating shop but you have to pay $20. What the hell??? Stop nickel and diming me!


----------



## UberComic

I got mine inspected at Midas in Hollywood for free.


----------



## LookyLou

Yeah, it's $20.00 here in Seattle too. Inspection must be performed yearly.


----------



## Mika

What!!!!!!!


----------



## sharmarke

I did my inspection at express tire on balboa & convoy in SD. They make me buy $224 for two front tires. They said if I don't buy the tires now, they will fail my car and my uber phone will be locked immediately. I ask them if I could go buy tires from some where else and come back to finish the inspection the same day. They said, you can't buy tires that's five years old from manufactured date. That's uber rule.


----------



## UberComic

Yeah, the Midas I went to for the Uber inspection said my oil was dirty when it had been changed days before. They didn't like it when I offered to show them the receipt from the VW dealer. I think these places have a side business scamming people.


----------



## Joanne

How can they see that your oil is dirty? That doesn't even make sense. From the two drops on the dip stick?


----------



## LookyLou

UberComic said:


> Yeah, the Midas I went to for the Uber inspection said my oil was dirty when it had been changed days before. They didn't like it when I offered to show them the receipt from the VW dealer. I think these places have a side business scamming people.


Yeah that is the problem with Midas. Some are really good ones and some are still stuck in the old "get them for whatever you can make a buck on" era of auto repair shops.

I am going to take mine in for the inspection this week. I know for a fact that there are zero issues that they could possibly find wrong. Let's see what they come up with.


----------



## justin_uberX_seattle

LookyLou said:


> Yeah, it's $20.00 here in Seattle too. Inspection must be performed yearly.


Mine was free at midas in everett


----------



## SoCal_Uber

sharmarke said:


> I did my inspection at express tire on balboa & convoy in SD. They make me buy $224 for two front tires. They said if I don't buy the tires now, they will fail my car and my uber phone will be locked immediately. I ask them if I could go buy tires from some where else and come back to finish the inspection the same day. They said, you can't buy tires that's five years old from manufactured date. That's uber rule.


That was a total shakedown! Down right criminal!


----------



## Joanne

OK just made an appt at a place that was on their list of shops. The shop didn't know what the hell I was talking about. "Who's Uber?" oy


----------



## Sydney Uber

SoCal_Uber said:


> That was a total shakedown! Down right criminal!


Welcome to the world of Public passenger vehicle operators! Inspection stations know you cannot continue without approval so they use that leverage to its fullest extent to get more money out of you.

Start taking your car for regular servicing at one of these inspection stations, build up a relationship and life will be a whole lot easier.

That's the way it works.


----------



## LookyLou

I lucked out I guess. They didn't find anything they could nail me on. Forked over my $20.00 and was on my way.


----------



## Joanne

I have my appt on Friday. Hopefully they don't try and pull anything since they don't even know what uber is.


----------



## Walkersm

Funny when I do used car inspections I can never find a shop to do them for less than $100. $20.00 is getting off pretty easy if you ask me. As long as they do not try and screw ya.


----------



## The Rideshare Guy

Haha I don't know why but I'm pretty pissed about this $20 too. It just seems so cheap coming from a company that just got valued at $17 bn


----------



## Joanne

I just don't like the idea of having to pay to go to work. Just like I won't pay a bank to keep my money.


----------



## The Rideshare Guy

Haha I'm the same, I absolutely hate all fees - check out my personal finance blog, I've got a lot of articles on there about avoiding fees at all costs  yourpfpro.com


----------



## Walkersm

Joanne said:


> I just don't like the idea of having to pay to go to work. Just like I won't pay a bank to keep my money.


You are not going to work. You are a business. Businesses have expenses. And Liability. You are not an employee. 
Do not want you getting the idea that there is any protection for you in any of this area. There is not.


----------



## The Rideshare Guy

Walkersm said:


> You are not going to work. You are a business. Businesses have expenses. And Liability. You are not an employee.
> Do not want you getting the idea that there is any protection for you in any of this area. There is not.


There's no protection from the rideshare companies? What are you talking about? Just ask all the people who are getting their car impounded by the cops right now if Lyft/Uber covers their legal fees/expenses. Of course they do.

Uber literally has billions of dollars and the fact that they want us to pay $20 to get our cars inspected is BS. I'm still gonna do it but I think we can all ***** about it if we'd like


----------



## Walkersm

Yea good point. Although I would be more pissed about the $10.00 weekly data fee.


----------



## Sydney Uber

The Rideshare Guy said:


> There's no protection from the rideshare companies? What are you talking about? Just ask all the people who are getting their car impounded by the cops right now if Lyft/Uber covers their legal fees/expenses. Of course they do.
> 
> Uber literally has billions of dollars and the fact that they want us to pay $20 to get our cars inspected is BS. I'm still gonna do it but I think we can all ***** about it if we'd like


When I operated Cabs inspections were every 3 months! There was a fee and the time off the road. My Two Viano's are inspected every 6 months and the whole operation can be audited at any time. The Car I drive (above) goes over the pits every year.

Part of the cost of taking care of the travelling Public in a licensed public vehicle.


----------



## The Rideshare Guy

Walkersm said:


> Yea good point. Although I would be more pissed about the $10.00 weekly data fee.


I keep hearing about this fee but it hasn't hit me yet, I'm in LA. I guess it's only in certain markets, which one are you in?


----------



## The Rideshare Guy

Sydney Uber said:


> When I operated Cabs inspections were every 3 months! There was a fee and the time off the road. My Two Viano's are inspected every 6 months and the whole operation can be audited at any time. The Car I drive (above) goes over the pits every year.
> 
> Part of the cost of taking care of the travelling Public in a licensed public vehicle.


I agree 100%, there need to be gov inspections and licenses to ensure safety but I think Uber should pay for it 

Kind of similar to how other countries where prostitution is legal make sure that the prostitutes get weekly std checks and have to be licensed. This is safer for everyone


----------



## Sydney Uber

The Rideshare Guy said:


> I agree 100%, there need to be gov inspections and licenses to ensure safety but I think Uber should pay for it
> 
> Kind of similar to how other countries where prostitution is legal make sure that the prostitutes get weekly std checks and have to be licensed. This is safer for everyone


Now that is a funny, possibly close to the bone comparison !!!


----------



## The Geek

Sydney Uber said:


> Now that is a funny, possibly close to the bone comparison !!!


Yeah except uber provides riders w/ kitty-litter for lube. Can't you feel it?


----------



## SoCal_Uber

The Geek said:


> Yeah except uber provides riders w/ kitty-litter for lube. Can't you feel it?


----------



## Common Sense

Joanne said:


> I just don't like the idea of having to pay to go to work. Just like I won't pay a bank to keep my money.


 Wow, you are obviously living in dream land! I work at a Shop that performs Uber inspections. I've done about 25 inspections so far. They take about 20 minutes each to properly complete. So far that is 8 1/2 hours of time spent performing inspections. How about I refund all those drivers back the $20 fee. Then I'll call you and you can drive me from Sacramento to San Diego for FREE. Sound fair. Don't like that idea? You don't work for free? Neither due mechanics.


----------



## grams777

Common Sense said:


> Wow, you are obviously living in dream land! I work at a Shop that performs Uber inspections. I've done about 25 inspections so far. They take about 20 minutes each to properly complete. So far that is 8 1/2 hours of time spent performing inspections. How about I refund all those drivers back the $20 fee. Then I'll call you and you can drive me from Sacramento to San Diego for FREE. Sound fair. Don't like that idea? You don't work for free? Neither due mechanics.


I think she means uber should pay it.


----------



## LAuberX

Car inspection $20.00 + "needed" repairs to pass.

Weekly Phone fee $10.00

Safe Ride fee $1.00 per ride

40% rate cut in less than 9 months.

As I told some ******bag who "knew the new uber LA manager" Uber raised over a Billion dollars but NOBODY is funding me. I work hard and my pay was cut 40%. simple.


----------



## Joanne

Good lord! I never said anyone should work for free! I would expect uber to pay the measly $20, considering that they include our cars in their company's valuation.


----------



## OldTownSean

Are there free inspections in Phoenix? Have to do mine this week....


----------



## DCGeek78

Inspections are a yearly requirement in the DMV, emissions are every 2 years so the only biggie was remembering where you put the damn receipt.


----------



## SupaJ

LAuberX said:


> As I told some ******bag who "knew the new uber LA manager" Uber raised over a Billion dollars


By the way, LA office is looking for a new manager


----------



## Coss71

My inspection was $20; but then I was reimbursed for it.

You should see the inspection fees that the limos and private cars have to go through in Portland, OR; I think they said it was near $300.00 and had to be done every year. This is on top of the special licensing fee they have to pay, besides the regular cars tabs.
In WA it's better, but not by much.


----------



## Uberish

Call BLOOM AUTOS in Santa Clara, doing it for free as one of the partner is a current or ex Uber partner. 
BLOOM AUTOS (Close to Home Depot)
2555 Lafayette St #115
Santa Clara CA 95050
(408) 753-1327



Joanne said:


> Just got an email saying that I have to take my car in for inspection. They are offering free inspections in SF (1.5 hrs from me without traffic) or you can take it to a participating shop but you have to pay $20. What the hell??? Stop nickel and diming me!


----------



## Mrpushpop

I took my car to the dealer. They did it for free and gave me a free oil change. (buying my car entitled me to free yearly inspections and lifetime oil changes). Call your dealer first, you may not be aware of the perks you are entitled to by buying your car.


----------



## duggles

sharmarke said:


> I did my inspection at express tire on balboa & convoy in SD. They make me buy $224 for two front tires. They said if I don't buy the tires now, they will fail my car and my uber phone will be locked immediately. I ask them if I could go buy tires from some where else and come back to finish the inspection the same day. They said, you can't buy tires that's five years old from manufactured date. That's uber rule.


They don't know who you are, they have no contact with Uber. Say, thank you, and go to a different ****ing shop.

The only thing that tells Uber you failed your inspection, is you submitting a Vehicle Inspection Form to them that says you failed.


----------



## ldriva

Sydney Uber said:


> Welcome to the world of Public passenger vehicle operators! Inspection stations know you cannot continue without approval so they use that leverage to its fullest extent to get more money out of you.
> 
> Start taking your car for regular servicing at one of these inspection stations, build up a relationship and life will be a whole lot easier.
> 
> That's the way it works.


Totally felt this way when I went to get my inspection. I had to get an inspection to drive in DC because I have Maryland tags. The ornery guy at the gas station on Pennsylvania Ave. SE failed me because a piece of my windshield wiper was torn. My windshield whipper y'all! The car runs perfectly mine. Matter fact I just drove plenty of Lyft passengers the night before and that morning. Totally safe. You don't get any more petty than that. The sad part I haven't drove for Uber since I moved to DC. Why should I went I came make $600+ in two days?


----------



## ldriva

Regardless of how you feel about the fee, I hope you recorded it for your taxes. Business expense.


----------



## Mixxbreed

Ok Uber is asking me for a CA Vehicle Inspection Receipt but I don't know what that is, I didn't pay anything for my inspection. Can someone tell me what they want?


----------



## Walkersm

Mixxbreed said:


> Ok Uber is asking me for a CA Vehicle Inspection Receipt but I don't know what that is, I didn't pay anything for my inspection. Can someone tell me what they want?


What you mean you did not pay anything? Who did it?


----------



## Mixxbreed

Walkersm said:


> What you mean you did not pay anything? Who did it?


Uber, they told me to go to this place for a free inspection and they had Uber reps there.


----------



## Walkersm

Mixxbreed said:


> Uber, they told me to go to this place for a free inspection and they had Uber reps there.


Ah I see left hand does not know what the right hand is doing. Typical.


----------



## thomas1234

LookyLou said:


> Yeah, it's $20.00 here in Seattle too. Inspection must be performed yearly.


I just had mine inspected at Larson Volkswagen in Tacoma. Bastards charged me 110.00. Poop.


----------



## Azgambler46

Uber partners with repair shops and dealerships to do inspections and paperwork. Uber pays them a fee for the inspection and rent for a place to do the paperwork. For them (the dealers and shops) they also hope to make some thing from you.
It's called up selling. You go in for an inspection, they tell you; you need tires, brakes, wiper blades, whatever. They want to sell it to you. You *do not* need to buy anything from them. Go home get it fixed at Walmart, Jimmy Johns garage or do it yourself. Uber doesn't care one way or the other as long as it passes inspection. 
I took my car in last Wednesday. Failed. It needed rear brakes. I knew that it would but I wanted to find out if it needed anything else. It didn't. Midas offered to do the brakes for $216.00. I declained. I did the brakes myself at home for $65. I took the car back on Monday and passed. I paid $25 for the re-inspection but that was because the Midas I used stopped doing inspections with Uber on property. But Uber still honored it. The total cost was $90.
The dealers want to sell you a car. New or used. 
Ok... this was in Las Vegas. Things maybe different in your neck of the woods. But don't think you can be made buy or purchase anything from a vendor. 
All I can say is don't let the shop or dealer blow smoke up your butt.
*FYI: I've been a mechanic all my life, 69 years, 20+ years in dealerships, I know BS when I hear it. *If it smells like BS and talks like BS, then it is BS. Tell them to put it back together and go home. Have someone else check it out to be sure.


----------



## thomas1234

Azgambler46 said:


> Uber partners with repair shops and dealerships to do inspections and paperwork. Uber pays them a fee for the inspection and rent for a place to do the paperwork. For them (the dealers and shops) they also hope to make some thing from you.
> It's called up selling. You go in for an inspection, they tell you; you need tires, brakes, wiper blades, whatever. They want to sell it to you. You *do not* need to buy anything from them. Go home get it fixed at Walmart, Jimmy Johns garage or do it yourself. Uber doesn't care one way or the other as long as it passes inspection.
> I took my car in last Wednesday. Failed. It needed rear brakes. I knew that it would but I wanted to find out if it needed anything else. It didn't. Midas offered to do the brakes for $216.00. I declained. I did the brakes myself at home for $65. I took the car back on Monday and passed. I paid $25 for the re-inspection but that was because the Midas I used stopped doing inspections with Uber on property. But Uber still honored it. The total cost was $90.
> The dealers want to sell you a car. New or used.
> Ok... this was in Las Vegas. Things maybe different in your neck of the woods. But don't think you can be made buy or purchase anything from a vendor.
> All I can say is don't let the shop or dealer blow smoke up your butt.
> *FYI: I've been a mechanic all my life, 69 years, 20+ years in dealerships, I know BS when I hear it. *If it smells like BS and talks like BS, then it is BS. Tell them to put it back together and go home. Have someone else check it out to be sure.


Nice. I do my own repairs, but I got bad info about who can do inspections. I thought it just had to be a certified mech, and my dealer offered. They only told me the price after. I was mad, but found out my fly wheel is falling apart and my cv boot is torn, or whatever. Do I guess I know what to fix next. Silver lining and all that.


----------

